# Thermo Control Pro II Manual HELP



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello am looking for people with *Thermo Control Pro II manual
mine for somereason reset all the settings i can reput the settings in but the misses and chucked the manual and box away so if someone could help with the settings i would be so greatful.
*


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

you can download a new one here Lucky Reptile - Service


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

thank you do much i would say love you but i dont know you lol


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

F06 Day Start 00-22 08 From this hour on Day Temperature is valid
F07 Night Start 1-23 18 From this hour on Night Temperature is valid

am unsure what this means lol


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

f6 is for setting the time that day starts for example if you want your daytime temps to start at 9am you would set it to 09.00

f7 starts the night time, so if you want the temps to drop at 9 pm you set it for 21.00


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

so it would be 09 for day time and 22 for night time for 10pm and 9am is that correct.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

thats it


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

the theromostats not getting to the temps i want it to get to and ive set it to 33C and its no wear near it the picture below is were the thermostat is and were the probe is located with the lamp for the warm area . at the minute its at 26.6c even though its ment to be at 32c

I dont know were am going wrong to be honest.


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)




----------

